# The Argonath - When & Why was it built? Lore of Arda Series [Video]



## Council_of_Gondor (May 28, 2021)

Hello there and welcome to the 4th episode of The Lore of Arda series. The YouTube series where I cover all sorts of lore-related topics.
Today's topic is the Argonath, as always I try to present something interesting and hopefully new to Lord of the Rings fans. Feel free to leave a comment when you have watched the video. Thank you for all the support I get on this website. Enjoy!


----------



## Halasían (Oct 23, 2021)

A wonderful summary of the Argonath and the related history. Thanks for sharing!


----------

